# My Betta Poem



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

I remember going to a small little fish store.
A store filled with all kinds of fish.
Big ones and small ones,
It was too hard to pick!
I wanted a big one,
Covered in spots.
I found the best one,
all covered in spots.
It was black and white,
and I knew that it wouldn't bite.
I tugged on my mother's jacket,
and I said that I wanted to have it.
She just chuckled and shook her head,
and boy, am I glad that she did.
She took me to a big shelf,
a shelf filled with rainbow fish.
Oh, what else could I wish?
These fish were called bettas,
or the Siamese Fighting Fish.
I never ever wanted one,
but I changed my mind.
I stared at all the fish,
and it was tough to decide.
But I found a real gloomy one,
and he wasn't having fun.
And, did I feel bad for this fish?
Yes, I did.
I picked him out, and gave him a name,
I gave him a home, I gave him love.
Tobi was his name, and I love that name.
Soon, that fish name would grow fame.
Tobi and I had adventures together,
We would be friends forever!
I still love that silly purple fish,
And the thing that I wish,
I wish he were still alive.
He died a peaceful fish,
And now his body lay outside.
R.I.P Tobi Fynn D.
You live on inside of me.


This is a very nice poem I made up about my fish Tobi Fynn D. I hope you liked it a lot!


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Aww... Such a cute, well made poem, and Im so sorry about Tobi :'(


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Aww! Thanks so much!


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

I liked it C:


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Very beautiful poem.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very cute poem!


----------

